# Những Điều Cần Biết Về Nệm Lò Xo



## thuthuytatana (28/11/18)

Nệm lò xo là gì, ưu nhược điểm của nó ra sao, cấu tạo của nó như thế nào…, đó chính là thắc mắc mà rất nhiều người tiêu dùng hiện nay quan tâm.

Nệm lò xo là gì, ưu nhược điểm của nó ra sao, cấu tạo của nó như thế nào…, đó chính là thắc mắc mà rất nhiều người tiêu dùng hiện nay quan tâm. Do vậy, chúng tôi tổng hợp đầy đủ các kiến thức nhằm chia sẻ giúp cho bạn đọc hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm này qua bài viết Những Điều Cần Biết Về Nệm Lò Xo dưới đây!!

*1. Nệm lò xo là gì?*
Nệm lò xo là loại đệm được cấu tạo với lớp vỏ bọc bên ngoài và lò xo dạng xoắn ở bên trong được làm từ thép chống gỉ, do vậy mà nó có độ bền bỉ, dẻo dai, chịu được áp lực cực kỳ hiệu quả. So với nệm bông ép thì nệm lò xo có độ đàn hồi vượt trội hơn cả, khi nằm hoặc xoay người tuyệt đối không xảy ra tình trạng rung lắc. Lò xo cũng được bố trí khá khoa học, đảm bảo cứng chắc.

_




Nệm lò xo túi TATANA HANA_​
Thị trường hiện nay có 2 loại nệm lò xo bao gồm nệm lò xo túi với mỗi lò xo được bọc trong một chiếc túi riêng và nệm lò xo liên kết với lò xo được xếp song song với nhau. Khách quan mà nói thì nệm lò xo túi đảm bảo chất lượng hơn, ít rung lắc, êm, độ bền lâu và giảm xụt lún hơn loại lò xo liên kết.

*2. Cấu tạo nệm lò xo*
Như đã nói ở trên, nệm lò xo được phân làm hai loại là nệm lò xo túi và lò xo liên kết. Nệm lò xo túi với những chiếc lò xo được đựng trong một túi riêng biệt, còn nệm lò xo liên kết được kết hợp chặt chẽ với nhau, tạo thành một khối tách biệt.

Trung bình, một chiếc nệm lò xo sẽ có khoảng 412 cuộn dây và đây cũng chính là thông số để giúp người dùng đánh giá chất lượng, độ bền của một sản phẩm nệm lò xo như thế nào. Về thiết kế cũng như chất liệu của nệm thì còn tùy vào mỗi đơn vị sản xuất và thương hiệu mà nó có sự khác nhau, điều quan trọng nhất là trước khi đưa ra quyết định bạn nên cân nhắc thật kỹ lưỡng.

_




Nệm lò xo liên kết TATANA NINA_​*3. Ưu - nhược điểm của nệm lò xo*

*+ Ưu điểm*
Nhìn tổng thể, đệm lò xo được thiết kế khá sang trọng, độ đàn hồi của nó cũng khá tốt nên giúp bảo vệ xương sống cũng như phần đầu, vai, hông và chân một cách hiệu quả. Khi nằm, bạn sẽ luôn có cảm giác êm ái, thoải mái, dù thời tiết mùa hè nóng nực nhưng cũng không hề thấy khó chịu.

*+ Nhược điểm*
Nệm với kích thước lớn, khá cồng kềnh, lại không thể gấp gọn như nệm bông ép gấp 3 hay nệm cao su thiên nhiên gấp 3, do vậy mà việc vận chuyển nó có phần hơi khó khăn. Ngoài ra, khi nệm dính bẩn cũng không thể vệ sinh được dễ dàng.

_




Nệm lò xo TATANA với công nghệ vải 4D spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát_​
Tatana – Đơn vị chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn ra gối nệm uy tín số 1 trên thị trường hiện nay. Đặc biệt, các sản phẩm nệm lò xo mà chúng tôi cung cấp còn có mẫu mã đẹp, bền lâu, chất lượng an toàn sức khỏe. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm, click chuột ngay vào links này bạn nhé: tatana.vn/nem-lo-xo.

*TATANA*​


----------

